
Tiny Lisp Computer 2 - adamnemecek
http://www.technoblogy.com/show?1INT
======
shakna
All it needs is a keyboard, and WiFi mosule, and its basically the last
project I worked on! (Some key differences, but close enough).

Seriously though, setting up mini laptop-style devices with a REPL and perhaps
an SD to flash programs to, took off as an option at some schools in my area.

Students learn with a device that:

* Is simply maintained, and won't bring down the network * With a device that doesn't have the same privileges as their machine. (Running Python locally? Students can disable GPOs) * They can take anywhere and play with anywhere * Can be cheaply and quickly replaced

The risk/reward scenario meant schools loved the device. To most students, it
replaced their TI calculators. Especially for games, once we taught them how.

This project is very cool, and approaches the magic I felt when I got my very
own first DOS machine, and discovered BASIC. But it has modern conveniences.

~~~
lispm
it has a keyboard interface.

